# OBS won't capture CS:GO



## James81326385 (Jul 18, 2020)

I am trying to capture csgo on obs, but all I get is a black screen. I've tried many things, but none of them have worked.

log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/xFkZ7irIoJ6_u8YT


----------



## carlmmii (Jul 18, 2020)

Check this thread:





						CSGO black screen
					

im getting a black screen when i try to record in csgo, but i can still hear the sound in the video  https://obsproject.com/logs/fNDjwYTZmeilC3ej




					obsproject.com
				




tl;dr you cannot use Game Capture. You must either use Window Capture (use windowed or borderless fullscreen in-game), or run CS:GO using the -untrusted parameter.


----------

